

Show HN: GeekRations has launched - darkxanthos
http://www.geekrations.com/

======
nodata
Your website doesn't really say what you do. You need to give some examples of
what stuff people are going to be getting.

~~~
darkxanthos
Ok I updated it here: is this better? <http://www.geekrations.com>

~~~
nodata
Yep! Looks good.

btw I get a popup "here" when I go there with adblock enabled

